# Upgrade help



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 22, 2017)

I am looking at purchasing a DSLR soon, and it will be my first into the realm of "nice" cameras. Since I know virtually nothing about it, I'm looking at getting something that is good for a beginner, obviously photos, and maybe minor video if I use on stand. Currently looking at the Nikon D3300 and D3400.
Any advice will be awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 23, 2017)

Those look like good choices.  They do a good job on video too.
Post up some shots when you take the plunge!


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 24, 2017)

Can't go wrong with Nikon thats what I have been shooting for years


----------



## rip18 (Jul 24, 2017)

The sheer number of options that are available for folks wanting to purchase a DSLR are overwhelming!

Either of the two entry level bodies you are looking at should serve you well for general photos & video.  

Once you get the body & a lens or two, it'll be time to figure out how to use ém!

I've got a friend that teaches camera classes, and he says the three most important things are:  
1.  Read the manual.
2.  Read the manual.
3.  Read the manual.  

He also says that manuals are dull & hard to read, so buying an "aftermarket" manual like the "D3400 for Dummies" can be a much better choice to get the same information.


Not everybody learns well by reading, so taking a camera class locally (many are available through different colleges, groups, etc.).


I also learn a lot by going out shooting with folks who shoot similar gear to mine.  Sometimes that is one-on-one, sometimes that is with a group (several camera groups/clubs have outings - you can find some of them on Facebook, MeetUp, etc.  One good one in Georgia is the Georgia Nature Photographers Association - www.gnpa.org).

Good luck!


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the advice yall! I'm glad to hear about the video being alright for them. One day, will probably pic up a nice video cam, but for now they'll do. Looks like I'll be going with the D3400 since it's only about $50 difference. 

And I will for sure be picking up as much reading material (the dummies book I hadn't even thought of). 

Any thoughts on whether it's worth the risk of buying used or just go new? No really upset on either way, just had to ask


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 25, 2017)

Whichever way you choose, make sure a warranty is available.
B&H Photo has always been good, both new and used.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 26, 2017)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Any thoughts on whether it's worth the risk of buying used or just go new? No really upset on either way, just had to ask



Lots of folks buy a camera and then decide that they just aren't using it and sell it.  Just like a car, a camera depreciates as soon as it goes out the showroom door.  I certainly don't mind buying a lightly-used camera, though there are always risks when buying used.  There are some reputable used camera retailers, like www.keh.com, and there are deals to be had on camera/photography forums and on social media/selling platforms.  Just do your homework, and if something sounds/looks fishy, the safe thing to do is look elsewhere.  

Good luck!


----------

